# Callaway Groove Shape



## LozzyCatPat (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi all! 

I’ve got a set of callaway X-14 irons from 3-SW and I’m going to give the grooves a little sharpening. 

Does anyone out there know if the grooves are U shape or V shape? 

I also know about sharpening grooves and tournament regulations and know that sending it to a shop would be better, I just want to know what shape the grooves are. 

Thanks in advance 

Mike


----------



## Leftie (Jan 25, 2020)

So you know about the regulations, you still want to sharpen the grooves but just want to know which end of the tool to use to make the clubs (potentially) illegal 

Either end will do that for you


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 25, 2020)

X14 irons are cast - just give them a thorough clean. No point sending them to a shop either.


----------



## LozzyCatPat (Jan 25, 2020)

Well it’s only because I’ve got the tool at home and wanted to give them a very slight sharpening as they’re very old and clogged up, cleaning can only take you so far. In the end I’ll just use the U to be on the safe side, just thought an “expert” might know!


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 25, 2020)

Ditto the comments about cast clubs. The grooves themselves should not be worn and any change to them will probably make them non conforming.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 25, 2020)

To be fair, early Callaway and Ping clubs are made from the hardest material known to Man. 
You'll do well to blunt those grooves through normal play.
Soak them  warm water for a while then give 'em a good scrub with an old toothbrush or nail brush.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 26, 2020)

Imurg said:



			To be fair, early Callaway and Ping clubs are made from the hardest material known to Man.
You'll do well to blunt those grooves through normal play.
Soak them  warm water for a while then give 'em a good scrub with an old toothbrush or nail brush.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly also relevant is that the grooves aren't made 'sharp' in the first place!
Whether the form was V or U the upper edges are required by the rules to be raised (rounded over) to a very specific specification.

From the fairway in dry conditions the grooves don't actually do anything - how clean the face is will be more important.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 26, 2020)

Imurg said:



			To be fair, *early Callaway and Ping clubs are made from the hardest material known to Man*.
You'll do well to blunt those grooves through normal play.
Soak them  warm water for a while then give 'em a good scrub with an old toothbrush or nail brush.
		
Click to expand...

I believe it went on to be made into Captain America's shield.


----------

